# hey



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

my name is ben. ive been snowboarding for about 4 years now. i love it. i have a burton elite 155 and im more of a park and powder kind of guy. (i know, those dont really mix but still ) but anyways, thats me. i hope to have a good time here.

EDIT: also, what are these credits?


----------

